# Boomslang 2500 weg?



## blubber (19. Juli 2003)

Hi,

auf einmal findet man in allen Onlineshops nurnoch eine gewisse Boomslang 2100. Was ist denn mit der 2500er, wurde die zurückgezogen?
Kennt jemand die Hintergründe?

bye


----------



## Jan Seifert (19. Juli 2003)

Die bereits im April angekündigte Mystify Razer Boomslang 2500 mit einer Auflösung von 2500 dpi wird erst Anfang 2004 auf den Markt kommen, da bei der Entwicklung die nötige Stabilität noch nicht erreicht werden konnte.

Also, warten ist angesagt


----------

